# Chocolate in Melt and Pour?



## AnastasiaAlex (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm very new to soap making, and have so far only made one batch before:

https://willowbyre.wordpress.com/2016/06/29/lemon-meringue-pie-soap/

Continuing along my theme of dessert-flavoured soaps, I'm hoping to make a black forest gateau soap next. I was going to try and combine black cherry flavour with chocolate.

My question is, can I use melted baking chocolate in melt and pour soap? I have tried to find a recipe but so far have only found a cold process recipe using actual chocolate. All the melt and pour recipes use chocolate fragrance oil.

If melted chocolate is a bad idea, would cocoa powder work?

Any advice would be great! I'm happy to try but would rather not have it turn out disastrously if it can be avoided!


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 20, 2016)

AnastaisaAlex,
Yes, you can add cocoa powder to M&P but it can stain your white washcloths and too much creates brown suds.
I prefer adding 1 or 2 teaspoons of a good quality chocolate [70% cacao] per pound of melt & pour soap base. Like cocoa butter, it creates a richer lather.
Hope this helps & Happy Soaping!
Lisa


----------



## leslierodriguez (Oct 26, 2016)

Chocolate is the most attractive flavors for ever and each an every persons love it. So, if you can make a soap with chocolate extract, then everyone love and like your soap. But you need help then you can visit our site.


----------

